# Клуб любителей фэнтези



## лис.хвост

Как выяснилось, на форуме есть любители, так что приглашаем всех неравнодушных делиться впечатлениями, именами, названиями)


----------



## Theriollaria

Чистое фентези :

Алекс Кош серия "Огненный факультет" 
Елена Малиновская серия Гадалка 3 книги
Елена Малиновская серия Кошка по имени Тефна 4 книги
Елена Малиновская серия Приключения Вулдижа, потомственного некроманта 3 книги
Наталья Жильцова серия Проклятие Некроманта 4 книги
Наталья Жильцова серия Академия стихий 4 книги


Не совсем фентези. Есть серия ЛитРПГ:

Маханенко Василий Михайлович серия Мир Барлионы "Путь шамана" 
Андрей Васильев серия Акула пера в мире Фрайола. На данный момент есть 10 книг.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Что-то не коннектятся любители...


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria, Вы хоть знаете откуда этот водяной знак на картинке ? Это скрытая пропаганда ? Попросите модераторов убрать.
p.s. Ну видите как полезно читать !


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria, да придет Джон, обрежет.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Theriollaria, да придет Джон, обрежет.


 по самый бан обрежет.


----------



## Phoenix

[humor]Ну вот, теперь можно и "наводнение" устроить [/humor]
Вот пример еврейского алфа-бета и образы букв, и их цифровые значения.


Спойлер: творение буквами







 






Буквица гораздо сложнее, их 49, а в иврите 22. И одним видео уроком не обходится


Спойлер: (11 уроков)



Андрей Ивашко. Уроки Древнеславянской Буквицы (Видео). Сайт ОБРЕТЕНИЕ


Смысл в том, что в каждой букве заложен образ. Слова - это более объёмные образы. Словами создаются целые понятия - conception..
Человек ответственен за создание образов.
У меня возникает вопрос по теме - какие образы заложены в стиле фэнтези ? Если не ошибаюсь, то орки и гоблины как раз оттуда.
И что может со-творить человек, оперируя такими образами ? На мой взгляд это попытка оцифровки живого мира..
*Ремесло*
*Поставил я подножием искусству:*
*Я сделался ремесленник: перстам*
*Придал послушную, сухую беглость*
*И верность уху. Звуки умертвив,*
*Музыку я разъял, как труп. Поверил*
*Я алгеброй гармонию. Тогда*
*Уже дерзнул, в науке искушенный,*
*Предаться неге творческой мечты.*

Интересно как бы выглядели эти фэнтези в виде спектакля, без спецэффектов.. например "Восхождение Юпитера" ?


----------



## Theriollaria

Есть относительно новая серия ЛитРПГ. Рассказывает в основном про онлайн игры и все с этим связанное. "Лидерами" можно считать 2х авторов: 

Василий Маханенко Серия: Путь шамана. На данный момент издано 6 книг и готовится 7я. 
Андрей Васильев Серия Акула пера в мире Фрайола. На данный момент издано 10 книг и конца невидно.

Непредсказуемый сюжет. Читаются запоем.


----------



## Phoenix

А мне нравится Сергей Сааль - Инферно, Инквизиторы комитета 300, Участь Атлантиды, Главная загадка Ньютона, Чёрная аристократия.. тоже не возможно оторваться.


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Theriollaria

Спойлер



Психиатры считают, что все чаще сталкиваются с одной из самых странных проблем - нездоровой любовью к чтению. Эта тенденция может привести к заболеваниям внутреннего уха, в результате чего человек теряет способность к концентрации, у него появляется тревога, беспричинный страх и даже фобии. Зависимые от чтения люди перестают нормально спать, потому что они хотят проводить с книгой все свое время. Многие из них даже бросают свою работу.


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria, такое разрешение изображения, что хоть на стенку портрет вешай.

А вот как ЭТО называется:
Анималистическая живопись Gabriel Cornelius Ritter von Max


----------



## shestale

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Психиатры считают, что все чаще сталкиваются с одной из самых странных проблем - нездоровой любовью к чтению.


Бегите подальше от таких психиатров.


----------



## Theriollaria

Спойлер



Что надо сделать, чтобы ребенок читал.

Каждый родитель знает, что это не просто, а очень очень просто.
- Вот, Ванечка, буква "А", вот это буква "Б" и пошел отсюда со своей книгой, сегодня по телеку наши играют!

Мой двоюродный брат не читает, вообще! Даже эти анекдоты и истории. Как делали его родители: вот книга, будешь читать 45 страниц каждый день, по вечерам - на проверку.

Я читаю достаточно много. Как делали мои родители: А ну ка, покажи что спрятал! Положи книгу на место! Замусолишь своими грязными лапами, да еще куры не кормлены, марш работать!

Попробовал я оба метода на своем ребенке (ведь я неопытный дурак-родитель): второй "запрещающий" метод работает лучше - и посуда помыта

Но все же не увлечен ребенок книгами, хоть ты тресни!

Я давай с другой стороны: задействовал стадный инстинкт: "Если в стаде все в носу ковыряются, то и ребенок будет." 
Жена за всю жизнь "читала" только картинки "в мире моды". Ее жизненная позиция была: "А зачем читать и время тратить ?". И мне было хорошо - всегда щи на столе и дома убрано.
- Жена, ты хочешь чтобы твое дитя было умным? Тогда бери книгу и не только делай вид, что читаешь, а нахваливай: какое хорошее и умное произведение.

Как жена мучала мою любимую фантастику - это отдельная история. Тяжело притворяться. Но ведь любимое чадо! Чего только для него не сделаешь? Дело пошло лучше когда дал ей любовные романы. Но они пустоватые, и однообразные. Тогда я начал осторожно подсовывать (по одной между романами) классику: Ремарк, Дюма, Скотт, Лондон...
В итоге жена так на-притворялась, что у нас не шуточные проблемы с готовкой.
Уже мы с чадом (не в шутку!) ревем: "сначала жрать, а потом книги!"

А ребенок так и не читает.


----------



## Phoenix

Спойлер: about Insider



15.08.2009 - Инсайдер уже комом стоит в горле. Кто только не пишет о нем. Пришлось собирать материалы, и они принесли результаты - во время этих исследований его не только обнаружили, но и обезвредили... Читайте об этом:

Мы вынуждены рассмотреть этот вопрос не потому, что он сейчас популярен на различных форумах в интернет, но этот вопрос актуален по той причине, что инсайдер, как он себя называет, в действительности ставленник Люцифера еще с тех времен, когда в нашем виртуальном мире появились Русы.

Мы знаем о попытках Люцифера уничтожить чуждую его природе коллективную систему организации Жизни. И при появлении Русов на Земле Люцифер выстраивал механизмы для борьбы с ними. Одновременно, он подбирал кандидата на пост Управителя Земли, которому мог доверить свои полномочия, т.к. удаленность Земли затрудняла ему оперативно влиять на возникающие проблемы. В тот период, это мы знаем из религиозных источников, на Земле правил двойник Люцифера. Он не смог выполнить поставленную задачу, Русы его раскрыли и выдворили в нижние сферы. После этого Люцифер стал подбирать новую кандидатуру. Однако его Русы тоже раскусили, и дьявол был отправлен также в нижние сферы. После этого у Люцифера предстояла новая задача: организовать тайную кандидатуру, которую не мог вычислить никто на Земле, но которая имела бы все средства для достижения конечных целей Люцифера.

Наконец, около 2000 лет назад появился новый уполномоченный Люцифера – инсайдер, задача которого заключалась в том, что он должен был собрать себе команду для противодействия Русам. Свою задачу он выполнял добросовестно, т.к. был предан Люциферу, считая его Создателем, выше которого никого нет.

В этот период Русы уже обустроились во многих регионах планеты, создав славянские народы. Поэтому инсайдер работал тайно, создавая структуру противодействия Русам. В это время Русы владели не только Землей, но и уверенно поднимались вверх по духовной лестнице в Высшие сферы, противодействуя Люциферу на каждой ступеньке восхождения. В свою очередь, инсайдер, подобравший себе команду, действовал тайно и был очень активен. Он ощущал поддержку сверху, и это передавалось его слугам, которые беспрекословно ему подчинялись. А Люцифер наблюдал за их деятельностью через созданный им тайно Отдел в Высших сферах. Он еще имел сильное влияние в этой области и законспирировал его под исследовательский Отдел, поэтому не привлекал к себе внешнего внимания. Одновременно Люцифер предусматривал, что истинное назначение Отдела может быть впоследствии раскрыта Русами, поэтому каналы связи с этим Отделом были тщательно защищены, также использовались и другие механизмы сокрытия его истинного назначения.

В этом Отделе сосредотачивалась основная сила Люцифера, через который весь последующий период он внедрял свои основные замыслы в противодействии Русам. Это многовековое противостояние осуществлялось с помощью конспиративных мер и тогда, когда Русы уже поднялись на уровень этого Отдела, осваивая просторы Высших сфер. Он продолжал функционировать и в наше время вплоть до самого последнего момента, когда от Люцифера уже не поступали указания. В результате до самого последнего времени эта иерархическая верхушка через инсайдера на Земле и его тайную агентуру продолжала оказывать влияние на земные события с той же настойчивостью, что и ранее.

Группа инсайдера оказывала разрушающее влияние в тех областях, где Русы обустраивали свою жизнь. Их космические покровители разрабатывали им план действий и получали данные о результатах отработки поставленной задачи. Основная их задача заключалась прежде всего в организации противоречий внутри зоны их влияния. Да, они были собраны все из евреев, но они отличались от вирусоносителей тем, что инструкции, которые они получали, поступали к ним не от цивилизации вирусов, а из той космической вотчины, которую создал Люцифер для негласного – скрытого давления на Русов. Такое управление воплощалось посредством защищенной коммуникационной сети поддержки между Отделом и Землей. Они внедрялись в органы власти и силовые структуры. Здесь они занимали главные рычаги управления, чтобы иметь возможность манипулирования действиями подведомственных структур, но особенно в последние десятилетия. Они тайно выстраивали механизмы разрушения и противодействия созидательным мотивам, которые присущи славянам. Они тайно разрушали его культуру, да и уничтожали сам народ. Так из века в век эта группа, по мере наращивания своих сторонников и возглавляемая инсайдером, вмешивалась в самые сокрытые области жизни внутри государств, организовывала провокации и войны, усиливала конфликты между государствами, уничтожала культурное и историческое наследие славян. Обращаем внимание, что это не масоны, структура которых выстраивалась цивилизацией вирусов. Инсайдер и его агентура – это отдельная параллельная ветвь разрушителей гармонии жизни. У них были разные конечные цели.

Их деятельность заключалась в разжигании конфликтов внутри славянских народов, их разобщении, уничтожении национальных культур. По сути, они работали в одном направлении с вирусоносителями, но сами к ним не имели прямого отношения. Лишь отдельные эпизоды их встреч с масонами показывают нам, что они работали в близких направлениях и координировали деятельность между собой, если их намерения соприкасаются. Такое взаимодействие позволило им разделять свои задачи и идти параллельным курсом, вирусоносители – по порабощению землян. Агентура инсайдера – по уничтожению того, что сотворили Русы, вплоть до уничтожения этой славянской общности как таковой. Эта главная их задача последнее время наиболее заметна на примере разделения народов внутри стран, да и в расколе стран на мелкие территории.

Замыслы инсайдера не цеплялись за короткие промежутки времени. Он выстраивал свои планы на десятилетия. Такой режим своей активной жизни они обеспечивали поддержкой строгих правил несмешения с другими родовыми ветвями, в том числе и вирусоносителями. Поэтому они сохраняли свою родословную, берущую начало от древних евреев, вплоть до наших дней.

Такую технологию жизни сложно осуществить на Земле. В этом направлении они получали поддержку от своего Отдела, который через Люцифера внедрил официальную технологию реинкарнации специально для своей группы. Реинкарнацию им обеспечивали технологи духовного мира в соответствии с программой, внедренной официально, как исследовательская. Поэтому на них не обращали внимания – мало ли исследований проводится в Космосе. Не обращали внимания и на каналы управления, которые шли отдельной ветвью, защищенной от прослушивания. Понятно, что такая поддержка могла им быть обеспечена на тот период, пока космический статус Люцифера сохранялся высоким.

Сейчас этого нет. Нет и Люцифера. И в Отделе особо остро почувствовали опасность, как только Люцифер перестал с ними работать. Возможно, он им успел передать напоследок какие-либо инструкции, нам это пока неизвестно. Но сейчас вся их информационная база уже изъята, и с ней еще предстоит работать...

Они до последнего момента все еще продолжали свою активную разрушительную деятельность, но паника их охватывала все сильнее. Им не хватало информации о текущем состоянии с Источником высшего управления. А на Земле они видели уже бурный духовный подъем, сопровождающийся усилением активности космических Иерархий, которые стремились вывести Землю из кабалы Люцифера. Они часто возвещали о том, что на Земле правит тайная власть. И теперь агентура инсайдера стала теряться в новом информационном поле. И им не хватало уверенности, что их не использует какая-либо третья сила. Косвенные методы поиска также не давали им результатов. Паника охватила и инсайдера - надо что-то делать, а поддержки сверху нет. Оттуда поступают противоречивые команды…

Этот период напряженности накалял обстановку еще более. Необходимо было не только обезопасить себя, но и заполнить информационный вакуум, созданный в связи с уходом Люцифера. А что будет потом с Отделом? И что будет с ним и его агентурой, инсайдер не знал. Он решил пойти на самый рискованный шаг - провести информационный поиск не косвенными методами, которые не приносили результатов, а напрямую. Инсайдер решил обозначить свое присутствие через "откровения" инсайдера. Но это был последний его шаг, т.к. такие "всплески" на Земле отслеживаются и в Космосе.

По сути, эта группа капитулировала в прежней затее Люцифера восстановить его правление на Земле. В космических масштабах их капитуляция произошла раньше. Они составляли тайную структуру и давно поняли, чем им грозит дальнейшая эскалация напряженности, а в итоге - наступит крах их замыслов.

Свое решение заявить о себе продиктовано инсайдером и по другой причине. В период усиливающего противодействия его замыслам на Земле значительно уменьшалась перспектива сохранить не только свой статус, данный Люцифером, но и конспиративная жизнь вообще стала опасной из-за возможного разоблачения своего противостояния всей системе жизни на Земле. Сохранять тайну своего пребывания оставалось невозможным. И он видел единственный выход в создавшейся ситуации выйти тихо из игры, сценарий которой он сам и сотворил. Он решил, что в информационных откликах на его "откровения" он сможет найти такую лазейку, связавшись с какой-либо экстремистской группой, которая услышит о нем и выйдет на него, как на своего будущего руководителя. Этот замысел ему нравился, т.к. при этом он сохранил бы прежний статус, и одновременно смог бы продолжать активную разрушительную деятельность уже через криминальные структуры. Соответственно, они бы сокрыли его со своей агентурой, которую он называл Семьей.

В общем, нет смысла описывать его внутренние умопостроения. Часть из этого хаоса мышления уже известна нам по мере раскрытия информационной базы Отдела. Раскрытие индивидуальной информации непосредственно в сознании руководства Отдела также приносит свои плоды. И в этой частично обработанной информации особенно заметна их агрессивная сущность, свойственная и самому Люциферу в период противостояния Русам. Не удивительно, что подобное происходит и с его ставленниками, "окопавшимися" в оазисе духовной жизни в Высших сферах. Как такое может произойти, спросите вы?

Вот так и мы, здесь в Космосе, искали ответы на этот вопрос. А сейчас нам уже все ясно. Люцифер готовил эту агрессивную структуру на длительное время. Поэтому ее раскрытие и для нас было не простой задачей. Теперь же осталось переключить их информационную базу на базу ЦКР, чтобы смоделировать последующие события на Земле более точно, и скорректировать их в то направление, которое неизбежно в любой развивающейся Цивилизации, стремящейся к духовному росту.

Так закончилась история с космическим отделом Люцифера. Так заканчивается и противостояние инсайдера на Земле. Все их информационные каналы теперь находятся под наблюдением ЦКР. Последующая задача ЦКР - дезактивация их агрессивных намерений и полная их ментальная нейтрализация…


----------



## Theriollaria

какой брееед


----------



## iskander-k




----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> какой брееед


ну фэнтези там и нет 
оттуда - Об инсайдере
Не сломайте мозг, если будете читать далее.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> какой брееед


Да все фентези (фантазии) и есть бред. Только звучит то как - фэнтези..


----------



## SNS-amigo

Угу. Фантазии на тему нереальности. Попытка ухода от реальности. Витание в облаках. 
Всё как в жизни.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Угу. Фантазии на тему нереальности. Попытка ухода от реальности. Витание в облаках.
> Всё как в жизни.


На самом деле у одного фантазёра даже есть книга - "Новый мировой порядок" - Г.Уэльс кажется, но насколько знаю она на русский не была переведена в своё время..
То есть они так моделируют реальность - это же очевидно, теоретизируют в такой вот форме. Кстати образное восприятие самое прочное - это основа для памяти вообще.
Всем известны фильмы «Машина времени» и «Война миров» снятые по книгам Герберта Уэлсса. Но мало кто знает, что известный на весь мир писатель фантаст, наиболее мрачный и зловещий идеолог современности. Уэлсс стоял у истоков Дарвинизма и Евгеники. Об этом Вы не найдете ни слова в Википедии, более того его идеологические труды даже не переведены на русский язык, а найти труды на английском крайне затруднительно.
Вот они в оригинале:
THE NEW WORLD ORDER
THE OPEN CONSPIRANCY

Мысли автора о сверхлюдях часто проскакивает в его художественных произведениях, вот например отрывок из «Машины Времени»:
_« … в искусственном подземном мире шла работа, необходимая для благосостояния дневной расы? … В конце концов на земной поверхности должны будут остаться только Имущие, наслаждающиеся в жизни исключительно удовольствиями и красотой, а под землей окажутся все Неимущие — рабочие, приспособившиеся к подземным условиям труда. А раз, очутившись там, они, без сомнения, должны будут платить Имущим дань за вентиляцию своих жилищ. Если они откажутся от этого, то умрут с голода или задохнутся. Неприспособленные или непокорные вымрут. Мало-помалу при установившемся равновесии такого порядка вещей выжившие Неимущие сделаются такими же счастливыми на свой собственный лад, как и жители Верхнего Мира»_

Герберт Уэллс был идейным генератором наднациональной структуры THE GROUP организованной Сесилом Родсом. Гомосексуалист Родс создал алмазный гигант De Beers и принимал участие в вывозе из России царского золота. На данный момент самым ярким представителем этой группы благодаря Викиликс является Джулиан Ассанж.
Уэлсс восхищался Гитлером, а его структура финансировала приход Гитлера к власти, Евгенику, и развязывание второй мировой войны.

«В те времена об арийцах я думал в духе Гитлера. Чем больше я узнаю о нем, тем больше я убеждаюсь, что образ его мысли — копия моего, мышления тринадцатилетнего мальчишки из 1879 года, но в его случае — мысли, усиленной мегафоном, и воплотившейся. Не помню, из каких книг в моей голове возникли первые образы великих арийцев, скитавшихся по равнинам центральной Европы, заселявших восток, запад, север и юг … в экстазе сводивших счеты с евреями … Я встречал людей на самых ответственных постах, например, Л. С. Эймери (L. S. Amery), Уинстона Черчилля, Джорджа Тревеляна (George Trevelyan), Ч. Ф. Дж. Мастермана (C. F. G. Masterman), чье воображение питалось теми же образами…»
Герберт Уэллс «Опыт автобиографии»

Сегодня структура THE GROUP поддерживает всемирное гей движение и фонд дикой природы. И казалось бы, где Евгеника и причем здесь защита животных, но если довести до абсурда лозунги WWF, то окажется, что людей так много, что уже негде жить животным, а вот здесь Евгеника со своим золотым миллиардом совсем Рядом.


Спойлер: ссыль










Герберт Уэлсс — Новый мировой порядок | Вокруг печей и просто мысли


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вот они в оригинале:


+ HTML, который можно перевести хотя бы гугло-переводчиком.
The New World Order by H. G. Wells
The New World Order by H. G. Wells Pt2


Phoenix написал(а):


> наиболее мрачный и зловещий идеолог современности


Я бы так не говорил. Касательно России, марксизма, диктатуры пролетариата и коррупции власти сказано верно. А ведь было написано еще в 1940 году.


----------



## Phoenix

Гудно. Почитаю через TTS в fbreader.


----------



## Theriollaria

Спойлер


----------



## Theriollaria

Спойлер


----------



## Phoenix

1:26:00-1:28:00 про фэнтези и Г.Уэлса. (для нетерпеливых с 1:27:10)


----------



## Phoenix

Спойлер: Mаг VS Магистр



*маг:* варианты перевода
_имя существительное_
*magician*
маг, волшебник, фокусник, чародей, заклинатель
*thaumaturge*
чудотворец, кудесник, маг, волшебник
*mage*
маг, волшебник, мудрец
*wizard*
волшебник, маг, колдун, чародей, кудесник, фокусник
*wiz*
волшебник, маг, кудесник, фокусник, колдун, чародей
*magus*
маг, волхв
*Magian*
маг, волхв, волшебник
*warlock*
колдун, маг, волшебник
*theurgist*
маг, волшебник
*VS
магистр:* варианты перевода
_имя существительное_
*master*
мастер, магистр, хозяин, учитель, господин, владелец
*past master*
непревзойденный мастер, специалист, магистр
*&
магистрат:* варианты перевода
_имя существительное_
*magistrate*
судья, магистрат, мировой судья, судья полицейского суда, государственный чиновник
*magistracy*
магистратура, магистрат, должность судьи









Когда мы стояли перед этой картиной, один из игуменов Троице-Сергиевой лавры рассказал нам такую историю. В лавре есть монах, который во времена своей юности, как и многие тогда, был увлечен восточными духовными традициями и боевыми искусствами. Когда началась перестройка, он с друзьями решил поехать в Тибет, дабы поступить в какой-нибудь буддийский монастырь. С 1984 года, когда монастыри Тибета открыли для доступа, правда, по ограниченным квотам, туда стало приезжать множество иностранцев. И надо прямо сказать, что к чужеземцам отношение в монастырях было крайне скверное: все-таки это тибетская национальная духовность. Наш будущий монах и его друзья были разочарованы: они так стремились к этому возвышенному учению, к этому братству, духовным подвигам, мантрам и молитвам.* Такое отношение продолжалось до тех пор, пока тибетцы не узнали, что перед ними русские. Они стали переговариваться между собой, и в разговоре прозвучало слово «Пересвет». Стали выяснять, и оказалось, что имя этого русского монаха записано в особой святой книге, где фиксируются их важнейшие духовные события. Победа Пересвета занесена туда как событие, которое выпало из привычного хода вещей. Оказывается, Челубей был не просто опытным воином и богатырем - это был тибетский монах, прошедший подготовку не только в системе боевых искусств Тибета, но и освоивший древнейшую практику боевой магии Бон-по.* В результате он достиг вершин этого посвящения и обрел статус «бессмертного». Словосочетание «Бон-по» можно перевести как «школа боевой магической речи», то есть искусство борьбы, в котором эффективность приемов боя беспредельно возрастает за счет привлечения путем магических заклинаний силы могучих сущностей потустороннего мира - демонов (бесов). В результате человек впускает в себя «силу зверя», или, проще говоря, превращается в единое с демоном существо, некий симбиоз человека и беса, становясь бесноватым. Платой за такую услугу является бессмертная душа человека, которая и после смерти не сможет освободиться от этих жутких посмертных объятий сил тьмы.
Считалось, что такой монах-воин практически непобедим. Количество таких, избранных духами, воинов-тибетцев всегда было крайне невелико, они считались особым явлением в духовной практике Тибета. Поэтому-то Челубей и был выставлен на единоборство с Пересветом - чтобы еще до начала сражения духовно сломить русских.

На известной картине В. М. Васнецова оба воина изображены в доспехах, что искажает глубинный смысл происходившего. Павел Рыженко написал этот сюжет вернее: *Пересвет на схватку вышел без доспехов - в облачении русского монаха великой схимы и с копьем в руке.* Поэтому он и сам получил тяжелую рану от Челубея. Но «бессмертного» он убил. Это вызвало полное замешательство татарского войска: на их глазах произошло то, чего в принципе не может быть. Нарушился привычный ход вещей и пошатнулись незыблемые законы языческого мира.

И по сей день служители духов тьмы, мастера восточных единоборств, хранят память о том, что есть некие «русские», у которых есть свой Бог, сила которого неодолима. И этот русский Бог выше всех их богов, и воины этого Бога - непобедимы.

_Епископ Митрофан (Баданин)_
_Кого убил инок Пересвет?_


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> [
> И по сей день служители духов тьмы, мастера восточных единоборств, хранят память о том, что есть некие «русские», у которых есть свой Бог, сила которого неодолима. И этот русский Бог выше всех их богов, и воины этого Бога - непобедимы.


Ну были же боевые хоругвии, назначением которых было напугать врага. Просто сейчас это все потеряно или утонуло под весом всяких колдунов и магов с экстрасенсами. У нас сейчас реально преподают боевой гопак (на полном серьезе). Были попытки возродить некий "русский бой" (но по видео сильно все различается у разных мастеров а потому больше похоже на создание нового а не возрождение чего-то старого)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну, Васнецов, тоже - далеко не первоисточник


Ну это да. Сказано было инок - инока легковооруженного и изобразил.
Только пишущие монахи и епископы видимо "инфу" откуда-то оттуда получают, и на саму картину им влом посмотреть. 
А скорее просто не на ту посмотрели. Другие иначе изображали, как на картине художника Рыженко (картинка в посте у Phoenix).


----------



## SNS-amigo

Жуть - не значит истинное. 
Истинное - не значит единственно верное.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> случилось это событие *15–16 тысяч лет*до нашей эры.


Ну да, да ну, ну да. А че ж не 150 тысяч. 
Фоменко до их счета еще не добрался.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Термину "достоверность" тысячилетиями не могли дать точное определение. Какие только теоретики и филосовы не старались. 

Нет точного определения — нет достоверности. Значит всё, что считается истиной — ложно.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Термину "достоверность" тысячилетиями не могли дать точное определение. Какие только теоретики и филосовы не старались.
> Нет точного определения — нет достоверности. Значит всё, что считается истиной — ложно.


Да почему ?! Есть же методы познания - диалектический, метод от противного, метод исключения..
Даже если мы получим подлинники каких то документов, то можно всегда подвергнуть их сомнению - а точно ли это оно или подделка, копия..
Так что приходится либо принять (на веру), либо отвергнуть. Ну или продолжить поиск истины. Да мы можем ошибиться и даже заблудиться в поисках какой либо истины, но как говорится - *если наглухо закрыть двери заблуждению, то и истина не войдёт в дом.*
Фоменко и Носовский, конечно дали маху.. но они открыли метод восстановления хронологии, дат. Так что не было бы счастья, да несчастье помогло. У них много последователей, хотя их выводы по истории они не разделяют.


----------



## Phoenix

*Фэ́нтези* (от англ. _fantasy_ — «фантазия») — жанр фантастической литературы, основанный на использовании мифологических и сказочных мотивов. В современном виде сформировался в начале XX века. С середины века огромное влияние на формирование современного облика фэнтези оказал Джон Рональд Руэл Толкин[2].


Спойлер: Фэнтези



Произведения фэнтези чаще всего напоминают историко-приключенческий роман, действие которого происходит в вымышленном мире, близком к реальному Средневековью, герои которого сталкиваются со сверхъестественными явлениями и существами. Зачастую фэнтези построено на основе архетипических сюжетов.

В отличие от научной фантастики, фэнтези не стремится объяснить мир, в котором происходит действие произведения, с точки зрения науки. Сам этот мир существует гипотетически, часто его местоположение относительно нашей реальности никак не оговаривается: то ли это параллельный мир, то ли другая планета, а его физические законы могут отличаться от земных. В таком мире может быть реальным существование богов, колдовства, мифических существ (драконы, эльфы, гномы, тролли), привидений и любых других фантастических сущностей. В то же время принципиальное отличие чудес фэнтези от их сказочных аналогов в том, что они являются нормой описываемого мира и действуют системно, как законы природы.


Всё сходится..


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Да и не встречал я в палеонтологических музеях кости великанов что-то. По крайней мере в доступных массовому посетителю выставках.


На счёт музеев не скажу, но если вы пропустили вот - Люди-Великаны (фото)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Насчет великанов и гоминидов высокого роста. Была старая-старая тема на форуме, где я рассказывал случай из моей службы на ДВ. Найти сейчас вряд ли возможно, т.к. старые посты на новом форуме не отображаются в списке постов. Они есть и сейчас. И их потомки живут почти в каждом народе. И это не фантазия и не фэнтези.

Нашел: ссылка на тему. И еще одна, немного про другое, но рассказы связаны.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Атеизм и диалектика - это тоже чьи-то выдумки. 
Признание сверхъестественного - признание главенства религии. 

Всё естественно, хотим мы того или нет.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Атеизм и диалектика - это тоже чьи-то выдумки.
> Признание сверхъестественного - признание главенства религии.
> Всё естественно, хотим мы того или нет.


Что значит всё ?
Главенство религии ? А главенство родителей детьми должно признаваться ?


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, ага, вот мы и подошли к главному.
Миром правит кто? Диктатура.
Государство и подданые - диктатура. Религия/церковь и прихожание - диктатура. Родители и дети - диктатура.
Органы власти - диктатура. Отношения в правительстве - диктатура. Директор и подчиненные - диктатура.
Отношения в армии - диктатура. Закон - диктатура. Правила поведения (где бы это ни было) - диктатура.
ГИБДД и автомобилист - диктатура. Полиция - диктатура. Тюрьма - диктатура. Суд - диктатура.
Учебное заведение - диктатура. Школа - диктатура. Детский сад - диктатура. Роддом - диктатура.


----------



## лис.хвост

Phoenix, SNS-amigo, вы не по теме разошлись


----------



## SNS-amigo

Джон Китс, а гоблины, орки и огры по каким законам живут?
Куда вы их отнесете? К фэнтези, религии или диктатуре иного мира?
Или вы можете философизировать фэнтези, не возвращаясь в мир бытия или небытия?
Откуда вообще берется это фэнтези? Из больного или взбоднутого воображения писателя?


----------



## Phoenix

Произведения фэнтези чаще всего напоминают историко-приключенческий роман, действие которого происходит в вымышленном мире, близком к реальному Средневековью, герои которого сталкиваются со сверхъестественными явлениями и существами. Зачастую фэнтези построено на основе архетипических сюжетов.
*В отличие от научной фантастики,* *фэнтези не стремится объяснить мир, в котором происходит действие произведения, с точки зрения науки.* Сам этот мир существует гипотетически, часто его местоположение относительно нашей реальности никак не оговаривается: то ли это параллельный мир, то ли другая планета, а его физические законы могут отличаться от земных. В таком мире может быть реальным существование богов, колдовства, мифических существ (драконы, эльфы, гномы, тролли), привидений и любых других фантастических сущностей. В то же время принципиальное отличие чудес фэнтези от их сказочных аналогов в том, что они являются нормой описываемого мира и действуют системно, как законы природы.

Тоже думаю, что фэнтези чистая политика и религия, только смоделирована в эдаком иносказании. А действия "героев" просто походит на людей в повседневности.
*Джон Китс*, а вас что привлекает в этом жанре ?



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Откуда вообще берется это фэнтези? Из больного или взбоднутого воображения писателя?





Спойлер: Откуда ?










Кто то пишет Капитал, кто то Мэйн камф, а кто то создаёт модели будущего устройства мира в таких вот ..фэнтези.


----------



## iskander-k

Джон Китс написал(а):


> Phoenix, SNS-amigo, вы не по теме разошлись


И если мир фэнтэзи всё сильнее будет разбавляться некоторыми реалиями , то виновник рискует оказаться в положении Челубея.)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Дефэнтезация оффтопа
...для правителей власть представляет то же самое, что и кровь для вампиров. Как только они почувствовали ее на вкус, они уже не могут остановиться, и чем больше власти они получают, тем более коррумпированными они становятся... >>>


----------



## Phoenix

Ты на модераторов намекаешь.. да, да, да..


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix, я про "игры престолов" - американский драматический телесериал в жанре фэнтези, созданный по мотивам цикла романов «Песнь Льда и Огня» писателя Джорджа Мартина. 

Но вообщем, снятие информации с текста — презумпция читающего. 
Короче: Читающий всегда прав.


----------



## Phoenix

Знаете кто такой был Сигизмунд Шлома ? Ну и фэнтези у них я вам доложу.. Даже имена свои готовы предавать.. тьфу.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Phoenix написал(а):


> знаете кто такой был Сигизмунд Шлома ?


Кто?


----------



## iskander-k

Phoenix написал(а):


> Сигизмунд Шлома ?


полное имя *Сигизмунд Шломо Фрейд*,
Больше его знают как Зигмунд Фрейд


----------



## SNS-amigo

А я еще думаю, что-то знакомое. Он еще и Соломон-Шломо.
Вчера отмечалось начало психоанализа.


----------



## Phoenix

iskander-k написал(а):


> полное имя *Сигизмунд Шломо Фрейд*,


А вы говорите нет за-говора..


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## SNS-amigo

...в бумажном виде.


----------



## Theriollaria

Спойлер


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria, угу,


Спойлер



у Д.Донцовой шатался шкаф, и она написала под него книжку.


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> ...в бумажном виде.


В любом хорошо. А то скоро разучатся не только писать от руки но и читать. Будут Эллочки-людоедки бегать с дюжинным словарным запасом 



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Theriollaria, угу, у Д.Донцовой шатался шкаф, и она написала под него книжку.


А потом втянулась....


----------



## SNS-amigo

Theriollaria написал(а):


> А потом втянулась....


и стала дальше писать свою бредятину, типа этой


Спойлер



Донцова Дарья - Контрольный поцелуй
...Зина подошла к плите и решила угостить меня чаем. В дешевую фаянсовую кружку она насыпала заварки и, залив доверху кипятком, плюхнула передо мной емкость. Я поглядела на плавающие щепки и спросила:
- Зачем же оставили Полю с Надюшей одних?
- Так Валерия Петровна позвала. Приспичило ей банку с джемом открыть, а сноровки-то нет, вот и велела наверх подняться.
Оказывается, Лера сначала приказала няньке открутить крышку, а потом собралась отправить ее в магазин. В доме кончился салат, а Валерия Петровна ужинает только зеленой травой. Пока хозяйка давала деньги да поучала, какой вид салата вкусней, прошло минут десять. И когда Зинаида спустилась вниз, дети исчезли.
- Надя даже Барби уродскую бросила, - говорила женщина, - ну ту, которую вы ей на день рождения подарили.



Таким не то, чтобы шкаф, а урну жалко портить. 
Фэнтези от Донцовой


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


>


Когда много кушают, то это называется обжорством.. При чтении книг, изучении чего либо разве не действует этот закон излишества ?
Разве не надо быть избирательным ? Даже есть правило - "ешьте слона по частям" - относительно объёмного материала. Есть приёмы запоминания.
Если читать много и не осмысленно, то в итоге произойдёт затирание прежней информации новой - "не топчите следы" - называется приём запоминания. А осмысленно много не прочтёшь.
Есть наука - психогигиена. Нельзя как постоянно негативизмом заниматься, но так же вредно постоянно позитивизмом увлекаться, не занимаясь конструктивной критикой по отношении к себе и другим. Нельзя читать только художественную литературу - "это розовые очки". (так же как нельзя есть только конфеты или только фрукты).
*«В человеке всё должно быть прекрасно: и лицо, и одежда, и душа, и мысли» А.П.Чехов. *




Во фэнтези вам. Говорит на не понятном языке для обывателя  (импринты - впечатывание.)
Замечайте что слышите..
Джон Ди - математик, агент 007 и мистификатор. Обсуждение на LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн-Дневников
_Свои донесения британской королеве Ди подписывал "007", и создатель Джеймса Бонда писатель Иэн Флеминг, похоже, был о том осведомлен._


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Когда много кушают, то это называется обжорством.. При чтении книг, изучении чего либо разве не действует этот закон излишества ?
> Разве не надо быть избирательным ? Даже есть правило - "ешьте слона по частям" - относительно объёмного материала. Есть приёмы запоминания.


На эту же тему вспомнилась известная пословица: Заставь дурака Богу молиться - так он и лоб расшибет.

Излишества плОхи во все. Просто не очень понял, как Вы после просмотра картинки сделали подобные выводы? Про дозы и излишества там не было ни слова.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Про дозы и излишества там не было ни слова.


Ну так.. от глупости есть одна таблетка - терпенье и труд, которые всё перетрут.
А книги они разные бывают. И далеко не все учат добру.
А ум от слова *уметь*, а не читать.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Ну так.. от глупости есть одна таблетка - терпенье и труд, которые всё перетрут.
> А книги они разные бывают. И далеко не все учат добру.
> А ум от слова *уметь*, а не читать.


А тут все зависит только от Вас. В школе тоже дают читать литературу. Но редко проверяют то ли понял ученик, что хотел сказать автор книги? Вернее автор то может и не закладывал такой глубокий смысл, который видит в книгах МинОбразования спустя пару сотен лет.
А "*уметь*" как раз и предполагает одинаковую интерпретацию у обучающего и обучаемого.

Но вернемся к книгам.


Спойлер: 20 ШОКИРУЮЩИХ ДЕТСКИХ КНИГ



20 ШОКИРУЮЩИХ ДЕТСКИХ КНИГ


 Даже если автор подборки переврал часть содержимого, не думаю что ЭТИ книги могут научить чему-то хорошему. Но польза чтения вот в чем (я себе это представляю так, это мое мнение): словарный запас, грамотное письмо (вытекает из предыдущего), знания из разных областей, хотя и не обязательно полезные (например знание что белые медведи - левши, может быть полезно разве что полярникам или игрокам Что? Где? Когда?).
2-3 века назад можно было довольно быстро стать ученым (при условии предрасположенности к этому). Знания были и их было не так много. Как только наука и техника рванула вперед, знать все обо всем стало невозможно.
Так что чтение всего подряд уже не даст того качественного рывка в "учености".
Тем более, что если раньше книги были штучным товаром и переписывались от руки, то с изобретением книгопечатания все сильно изменилось. Книжные полки заполонила низкопробная литературка. Или даже откровенно вредная. 
Напрашивается вывод про некую фильтрацию того, что читает ребенок/подросток. Но тут мы ударяемся в другую крайность. Неизвестно насколько действительно безвредно то, что сочтут обязательным к прочтению родители того или иного ребенка. Например небезызвечтное на Украине "Белое братство" тоже начиналось с чтения "литературки". Или Аурум Синтекё (эти больше известны в РФ были примерно в то же время)...
Да и революция октябрьская тоже началась с чтения книжек двух немецких дядек молодежью вечерами.

Вот тут и наклевывается главный парадокс чтения книг:
1. не все книги одинаково полезны
2. оценить полезность не всегда можно по обложке или после прочтения первых глав
3. если изначально дозировать и выбирать литературку: то насколько компетентен в этом вопросе отбирающий?

Плюс у чтения появилось множество конкурентов в последнее время:
телевидение, игры (да да играя можно учиться тоже!), теперь вот интернет еще.

Так что вопросец неоднозначный и обсуждению его особенностей и нюансов можно посвятить довольно много времени. Потому что :


----------



## Phoenix

Не согласен с картинкой - ваше мнение об истине - это лишь ваше мнение. Но не истина.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> 1. не все книги одинаково полезны
> 2. оценить полезность не всегда можно по обложке или после прочтения первых глав
> 3. если изначально дозировать и выбирать литературку: то насколько компетентен в этом вопросе отбирающий?


1. Да.
2. Интересно, а когда же вы поймёте, что читаете не то, что надо ? Хотя, если преднамеренная дезинформация или ложное учение, то такие книжки можно долго читать и.. не видеть, не слышать, что говорят вам ваши друзья или близкие ?! (Вы не верите в Бога совсем ?! Для детей Бог - это родители..)
3. Практика критерий истины ! Если вам говорят что то, то как минимум это повод задуматься.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Не согласен с картинкой - ваше мнение об истине - это лишь ваше мнение. Но не истина.


Истина конечно есть, но ни мне ни Вам не достичь ее. Мы видим лишь ее проекцию. Причем эта проекция проходит через мозг и появляются выводы о том, что мы видим, слышим и т.д.
Простейший пример: органы чувств. Мы слышим звуки в довольно ограниченном диапазоне. Некоторые люди слышат чуть шире. Но все-равно это лишь часть большого целого. Мы максимум можем ощущать некое беспокойство слыша в ультра/инфра диапазонах.
Так же и со зрением. Вы видим, как видим, но это не значит, что мы видим все, что доступно животным. И даже стереоскопическое зрение - отнюдь не вершина эволюции.
Родителей, конечно нужно слушаться но далеко не всегда. Чему хорошему может научить родитель-алкоголик? Или дед из глухого села, который даже школу не окончил, потому что началась война? Список можно продолжать.
Здесь есть и иная сторона. Насколько дети правильно интерпретируют поступки родителей?

PS: Почему Вы думаете, что то, во что Вы верите является истинной и там, более почему в это же должны верить остальные? Давайте тогда вспомним критерий нормальности. Нормально - это как большинство. Как говорит статистика: каждый десятый человек в мире - левша (явный или скрытый - не суть важно). 
Т.е 9/10 это правши. Значит ли это что все левши ненормальны? 
Вернемся к религиям. Христианство - далеко не самая массовая религия в нашем мире. Значит ли это, что оно ошибочно? 
Копнем глубже про истину в лице родителей и опыт, который сын ошибок трудных. В Царской России были так называемые староверы. Не так уж и много было отличий в вере но наиболее бросающаяся - ребята крестились тремя перстами. За это они были довольно кроваво уничтожены (с пытками и казнями).
Примерно такая же ситуация с католиками и гугенотами. Основное отличие -крестились в разные стороны (справа-налево и слева-направо). Вторые довольно успешно уничтожались первыми.
Причем, заметьте, и те и другие (пострадавшие стороны) делали то, чему их учили столетиями. Т.е предполагается, что опыт, преемственность поколений и т.д - значит делали все правильно раз так принято было.
Так что вернемся к картинке из прошлого поста: Истина - это всего лишь Ваше мнение о ней.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Истина - это всего лишь Ваше мнение о ней.


В моём понимании истина это дважды два равно четыре. и т.п. И моё мнение тут излишне.
Если каждый будет интерпретировать истины по своему, то мир быстро деградирует.
А родители во первых далеко не всегда пьяницы и даже пьяницы не всегда в опьянении - так, что слушаться родителей надо до определённого возраста - тут третьего не дано. Если конечно нет ещё кого то, кто их заменяет в воспитании.
Разборки религиозных людей на самом деле не имеют отношения к вере вообще. Это манипуляции власть хотящих народом, не умеющим думать.
Кто умеет думать, тому не нужно оружие даже - ибо он превозмогает заранее, не доводя до эксцессов и прямых столкновений. (на 6-ом приоритете обобщённых средств управления - самый низкий. Самый высокий идеологический)


Спойлер: Приоритеты управления


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> В моём понимании истина это дважды два равно четыре. и т.п. И моё мнение тут излишне.
> Если каждый будет интерпретировать истины по своему, то мир быстро деградирует.


Я привел Вам аналогии с органами чувств. 2х2=4 это только для человеческого восприятия. Для тех доступных людям ощущений, которыми они обладают. 
Далее выскажу собственное мнение, что истина - это все же нечто однозначное, и не требующее разночтений и интерпретаций. Т.е одинаковое для всех без исключения.
Мы же слышим видим чувствуем лишь то, что можем. Истинная картина глубже и шире. Мы просто не можем этого охватить. Получается это не истина, раз требуются уточнения и округления. И это не абстрактные разглагольствования. Все это изучалось в школе и институте на уроках физики и биологии. 
Как быть с этим?



Phoenix написал(а):


> А родители во первых далеко не всегда пьяницы и даже пьяницы не всегда в опьянении - так, что слушаться родителей надо до определённого возраста - тут третьего не дано. Если конечно нет ещё кого то, кто их заменяет в воспитании.


Но кто тогда решает, стОит ли слушаться родителей, и до какого момента их слушаться? Если родители (ну или родственники в принципе) советуют нечто, с Вашей точки зрения, плохое, то как быть с послушанием, если в конце Вы таки окажетесь правы, не подчинившись советам и наставлениям? 



Phoenix написал(а):


> Разборки религиозных людей на самом деле не имеют отношения к вере вообще. Это манипуляции власть хотящих народом, не умеющим думать.
> Кто умеет думать, тому не нужно оружие даже - ибо он превозмогает заранее, не доводя до эксцессов и прямых столкновений.


Т.е нужно читать но сомневаться и не верить написанному? А ведь первейшая доктрина веры - это просто верить, ибо вера не требует доказательств. Как же так получается то?


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Мы же слышим видим чувствуем лишь то, что можем. Истинная картина глубже и шире. Мы просто не можем этого охватить. Получается это не истина, раз требуются уточнения и округления.


Как сказал Иешуа Га-Ноцри Пилату из Мастер и Маргарита - *истина в том, что у тебя болит голова*..
То есть истина это лишь то, что касается нас, что мы можем охватить. Ведь глупо пытаться охватить не охватываемое.. Впихивать в себя много вареников и умереть на сцене, как было не так давно на одном конкурсе ?!
И потом как то ведь мы это узнали - что мир необъятен и животные видят, то что нам не дано.. 


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Но кто тогда решает, стОит ли слушаться родителей, и до какого момента их слушаться? Если родители (ну или родственники в принципе) советуют нечто, с Вашей точки зрения, плохое, то как быть с послушанием, если в конце Вы таки окажетесь правы, не подчинившись советам и наставлениям?


Бог решает. Бог живущий в нас. То есть *наше истинное Я. *Как только мы чувствуем это - что можем решать, так и выходим из под опеки родителей. Но окончательно лишь тогда, когда обретаем финансовую независимость от них (а потом жалеем об этом ).



Theriollaria написал(а):


> Т.е нужно читать но сомневаться и не верить написанному? А ведь первейшая доктрина веры - это просто верить, ибо вера не требует доказательств. Как же так получается то?


Это не правда. Вера есть ожидание в надежде. (*вера же есть осуществление ожидаемого и уверенность в невидимом* - цитата из Н.З.) Устремление к тому, чего желаешь.

Не сомневаться, а бороться и искать, найти и не сдаваться ! Исследовать вопрос. Да и если есть основания для иной точки зрения, то глупо этого не признавать. Так происходят реформы и перемены. Хотя, конечно справедливо высказывание - жить в эпоху перемен не завидная судьба.. но 
кто то же должен быть первым и первым мотать себе нервы


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Это не правда. Вера есть ожидание в надежде. (*вера же есть осуществление ожидаемого и уверенность в невидимом* - цитата из Н.З.) Устремление к тому, чего желаешь.


Здается мне, что очень немногие пытаются анализировать, сомневаться и искать. Большинство просто верит и этой веры им достаточно. Причем верой же для этих людей объясняются любые другие события или вещи с верой в принципе малосвязанные.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Здается мне, что очень немногие пытаются анализировать, сомневаться и искать. Большинство просто верит и этой веры им достаточно. Причем верой же для этих людей объясняются любые другие события или вещи с верой в принципе малосвязанные.


Депутат из Ленобласти потребовал проверить «Игру престолов» на предмет расизма
Депутат из Ленобласти потребовал проверить «Игру престолов» на предмет расизма
"На мой адрес поступило несколько обращений от граждан, уверяющих, что этот сериал, в некой завуалированной форме, пропагандирует расистские идеи. Я посмотрел несколько сцен из него – про некую белую королеву, силой захватывающую власть в городах и сжигающей оппозицию в сараях и на площадях. .."
А все остальные это смотрят и "верят" уже 6-ой сезон и никого не стошнило ? Видимо втянулись. Заглянули в окна овертона, в глаза медузе Горгоне.. А ты говоришь верят - в такое невозможно верить.






*Заметка: *_Джозеф П. Овертон (1960-2003), старший вице-президент центра общественой политики Mackinac Center. Погиб в авиакатастрофе. Сформулировал модель изменения представления проблемы в общественном мнении, посмертно названную Окном Овертона._

Джозеф Овертон описал, как совершенно чуждые обществу идеи были подняты из помойного бака общественного презрения, отмыты и, в конце концов, законодательно закреплены.

Согласно Окну возможностей Овертона, для каждой идеи или проблемы в обществе существует т.н. окно возможностей. В пределах этого окна идею могут или не могут широко обсуждать, открыто поддерживать, пропагандировать, пытаться закрепить законодательно. Окно двигают, меняя тем самым веер возможностей, от стадии *«немыслимое»,* то есть совершенно чуждое общественной морали, полностью отвергаемое, до стадии *«актуальная политика»,* то есть уже широко обсуждённое, принятое массовым сознанием и закреплённое в законах.

Как видно вся разница в векторе и только. Вот интересно где движение к Богу и людям, а где к себелюбимому и саморазрушение ?!
Когда человек верит Богу, доверяет Ему, то Он ставит человеку такие ограничения по свободе, что он не может их перейти - впрочем и не хочет этого ибо там погибель - аморальность это и есть гиена..


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Депутат из Ленобласти потребовал проверить «Игру престолов» на предмет расизма



Ну да депутаты из пригорода -такие эксперды в сериалах. Типа: сериал не смотрел но вместе со всеми негодую.



Phoenix написал(а):


> Как видно вся разница в векторе и только. Вот интересно где движение к Богу и людям, а где к себелюбимому и саморазрушение ?!
> Когда человек верит Богу, доверяет Ему, то Он ставит человеку такие ограничения по свободе, что он не может их перейти - впрочем и не хочет этого ибо там погибель - аморальность это и есть гиена..


А, помнится, еще не так давно церковь пыталась всячески запугать карами неразумных необразованных крестьян дабы не бузили. Даже в книжках старались гравюрки пострашнее. Чтобы пробрало, так сказать.
Вот только, по моему мнению, персональный ад -все же удел людей с мозгами. Ибо у людей без мозгов и желания приземленнее.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Ну да депутаты из пригорода -такие эксперды в сериалах. Типа: сериал не смотрел но вместе со всеми негодую.


Депутаты всяко образованнее многих. И опять таки - надо погрузиться полностью в дерьмо, что бы понять, что оно и есть ?! Так что ли ?!
Я о церкви не говорил, а имел ввиду личную веру не зависимо от религии.


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Депутаты всяко образованнее многих. И опять таки - надо погрузиться полностью в дерьмо, что бы понять, что оно и есть ?! Так что ли ?!


Это почти цитата была одного из юмористов советских времен. Сказано было про депутатов. Вы же читали что постили? Если я правильно понял, то товарищу кто-то что-то написал. Мол сериал гадость и т.д Товарищ глянул в перемотке пару серий и поддержал. Вот этому его действию и была посвящена фраза. 
Ну аналогом служит анекдот. Когда 2 еврея встречаются и один второму говорит: 
- Странно что всем так нравится Шаляпин. Шепелавит картавит и не попадает в ноты.
- Вы что же, ходили на его концерт?
- Нет но мне Рабинович напел.
Так и у депутата того. Чтобы делать выводы о допустимости или нет той или иной программы нужно иметь образование не слесаря-монтажника 2й категории. В общем у депутата вряд ли филологическое или искусствоведческое образование. 
И еще вспомнилось: В нашей стране вполне допустимо по всем каналам крутить рекламу секса по телефона. При этом запретили показывать детям "Ну погоди", потому что волк, видите ли, курит!!!


----------



## Phoenix

Мне думается, что сериалы вообще к искусству не относятся. Есть кино, но большинство сериалов не относятся к кино. А что касается этого сериала, то я как то один фрагмент даже посмотрел и меня стошнило - не мотивированная агрессия - это точно не искусство..


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Мне думается, что сериалы вообще к искусству не относятся. Есть кино, но большинство сериалов не относятся к кино. А что касается этого сериала, то я как то один фрагмент даже посмотрел и меня стошнило - не мотивированная агрессия - это точно не искусство..


Я и этим похвастаться не могу. Вообще не смотрел. Но раз этот сериал смотрят, рейтинги высоки, и даже продолжения снимают значит люди такие. им нравится.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Но раз этот сериал смотрят, рейтинги высоки, и даже продолжения снимают значит люди такие. им нравится.


Вот и я о том.. Но я верю, что люди если ошибаются, то в большинстве случаев всё же от неведения - ну не думали об этом.. Так что ответственность с соблазнителей не снимается.


----------



## Theriollaria

Спойлер


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> Вот и я о том.. Но я верю, что люди если ошибаются, то в большинстве случаев всё же от неведения - ну не думали об этом.. Так что ответственность с соблазнителей не снимается.


Смотрел давеча популярноразвлекательную программку одну. Про игры разума. Там провели эксперимент, где огородили кусок площади (сделали проход заграждениями). Спереди поставили табличку в духе: "Начала очереди здесь", и поставили туда 1 человека (актера подставного). На вопросы "Что здесь" он просто отвечал, что не знает но стоит. К нему присоединилась парочка обывателей а затем (и довольно быстро) образовалась нехилая очередь человек в 40. После всю очередь сначала провели лабиринтом из заграждений, затем они (сами, без принуждения, причем все!!!) пропрыгали классики, получили цветочное ожерелье от Элвиса (сЪемки были посреди Вегаса) и в конце пропрыгали друг за дружкой.
Это была демонстрация базового инстинкта у человека "следование за лидером" поодиночке мы бы покрутили у виска, а так есть очередь и все перед тобой стоящие делают это.
Так что людьми довольно просто манипулировать, зная определенные особенности, инстинкты и механизмы поведения людей.


----------



## Phoenix

В истории много фэнтези.. что не история, то чья то безумная fantasy


Спойлер: 1 сентября 1939



*ЧТО ПРОИЗОШЛО В ГЛЕЙВИЦЕ?*

15 июня 1939 года генерал фон Браухич представил фюреру свой секретный план, касающийся военных операций против Польши. Каждая строка этого плана отражала личное мнение Адольфа Гитлера. Мир неумолимо катился к войне. Как ни странно, единственным среди немецких руководителей, кто предпринимал последние попытки предотвратить катастрофу, был Герман Геринг.

17 августа генерал Франц Гальдер вписал в свой журнал такую фразу: «Канарис подписал Секцию VI (Операция). Гиммлер, Гейдрих, Оберзальцберг: 150 польских униформ с аксессуарами для Верхней Силезии». Речь шла о подготовке к предстоящей операции, которая, в случае нападения Германии на Польшу, позволила бы переложить ответственность за развязывание войны на поляков.

Новый проект имел кодовое название «Операция Гиммлер». Для его осуществления адмирал Канарис, шеф абвера, получил от Гитлера персональный приказ снабдить Гиммлера и Гейдриха 150 комплектами униформы и лёгким оружием польского производства. 17 августа Канарис попросил разъяснений у генерала Кейтеля. Шеф ОКБ ответил, что приказ дан Гитлером и, следовательно, обсуждению не подлежит. Канарис исполнил то, что от него требовалось.

Для руководства операцией шеф СД Рейнхард Гейдрих выбрал Альфреда-Гельмута Науйокса. Он родился в Киле, в семье лавочника, в 1931 году вступил в СС и входил в СД со дня её основания. На Нюрнбергском процессе, 20 ноября 1945 года, Науйокс расскажет о беседе с Гейдрихом: «Около 10 августа, — заявит он, — глава СД, Гейдрих, приказал лично мне имитировать атаку польских формирований на радиостанцию Глейвиц, вблизи польской границы. „Нам необходимо материальное доказательство того, что атака была делом поляков не только перед лицом иностранной прессы, но и для внутренней пропаганды“, — сказал мне Гейдрих. Я получил инструкции захватить радиостанцию и удержаться там достаточно долго, чтобы позволить „немце-полякам“, которые поступят в моё распоряжение, передать по радио воззвание. Гейдрих сказал мне также, что Германия атакует Польшу в ближайшие дни».

Аккуратно развешанные по шкафам, перед Альфредом Науйоксом были выставлены униформы, присланные Канарисом. В них можно было вырядить по меньшей мере роту. Рядом стояли коробки, набитые пачками польских сигарет и спичек, письмами и документами, составленными по-польски, которые должны были быть распределены по карманам форм. Люди, которые должны были одеть эти формы, были немцами, бегло говорящими на польском, или же имели двойное гражданство. Чтобы операция оставалась в секрете, необходимо, чтобы о ней знало как можно меньше людей. По мнению Науйокса, не больше семи. Эту цифру он предложил Гейдриху, и тот согласился.

Первых четырёх Науйокс выбрал сам. Это были надёжные люди. Из СС. Двое других были рекомендованы Гейдрихом; им будет поручена радиопередача ложного сообщения. Один из них — радиоспециалист, другой — диктор, бегло говорящий по-польски. Перед отъездом на место Науйокс ещё раз побывал у Гейдриха. Он торжественно произнёс клятву хранить молчание об «Операции Гиммлер». Около тридцати человек были посвящены в курс дела.

Из двух чёрных фордов «V8» вышло семеро человек, семеро штатских. У каждого при себе был чемодан. Перед ними красивое, новое, белое здание — «Обершлейзишер Хоф», лучший отель Глейвица. На бланках, которые заполнили эти семь путешественников, они зарегистрировались как инженеры из Майнца. Их номера были забронированы за два дня до этого. Хозяину гостиницы, который вышел их встретить, они объяснили, что в Глейвице хотят произвести геологические изыскания. И действительно, в течение всего своего пребывания в Глейвице «инженеры» собирали горные породы и образцы почвы. «В Глейвице, — скажет Науйокс в Нюрнберге, — я оставался четырнадцать дней… Между 25 и 31 августа я поехал на встречу с Генрихом Мюллером, который находился в окрестностях Оппельна». Там он встретил не только Мюллера, здесь находился также некто Мельхорн. При Науйоксе эти два человека изучали план ещё одного инцидента на границе, имитирующего нападение польских солдат на немецкие части. Из рассказа Науйокса в Нюрнберге: «Мюллер заявил, что у него есть двенадцать-тринадцать осуждённых уголовников, которых можно вырядить в польских солдат и их трупы оставить на земле так, как будто они были убиты во время боя. Врач, купленный Гейдрихом, предварительно введёт им смертельную инъекцию, и в то же время на трупах оставят следы пулевого ранения. После инцидента на место будут привезены журналисты и другие заинтересованные лица. Мюллер предупредил, что по приказу Гейдриха одного из этих осуждённых, с подходящим прозвищем „консервы“, он предоставит мне».

На следующее утро Мельхорн отказался от задания, которое ему хотели доверить. Жестокий приступ желудочной болезни делал невозможным его прямое участие. Что касается Науйокса, то он и не думал уклоняться. Он обдумывал слова Мюллера. Вопрос теперь не стоял о двенадцати или тринадцати трупах. Мюллер уточнил, что его сотрудничество ограничивается доставкой одного трупа.

— Я расскажу вам, что сделаю для вас, — продолжал Мюллер. — Через две минуты после начала действий, в 19 часов 30 минут, вечером 31 августа, я проследую мимо радиостанции Глейвица в чёрном «Опеле» и оставлю перед входом труп, одетый, как и договаривались, в униформу польской армии; я не буду вмешиваться в вашу работу и тотчас исчезну. По поводу жертвы не волнуйтесь. Мы уже выбрали заключённого в еврейском концлагере.

31 августа 1939 года. 4 часа после полудня. В седьмом номере отеля «Обершлейзишер Хоф» Альфред Науйокс собрал шестерых человек своей диверсионной группы. Они разместились, как смогли: двое на кровати, трое на стульях, последний встал напротив камина. Несколько лет спустя Науйокс будет помнить слово в слово то, что он сказал тогда:

— Ну вот, мы все здесь. В моей машине находятся два ящика. В первом семь униформ польской армии. Сегодня вечером мы будем в лесу Ратибор, в нескольких километрах от нашей цели, и там переоденемся.

Он повернулся к радиоспециалисту, привлечённому Гейдрихом:

— Карл, вы настроите радио, которое находится в другом ящике, и дождётесь сигнала, который прозвучит чуть ранее 19 часов 30 минут и позволит нам приступить к операции. Позже я вам сообщу длину радиоволн. В 19 часов 30 минут ровно мы приедем на станцию и захватим её персонал — там будет не более пяти-шести человек служащих. Вы не произнесёте ни слова — пусть думают, что мы — поляки. После этого со мной останутся только Карл и Генрих.

Генрихом звали диктора, говорящего по-польски, также рекомендованного Гейдрихом. Науйокс продолжал:

— Карл, вы должны будете подключиться к линии Бреслау, вы это знаете. Генрих, для вас у меня есть текст небольшой речи, которую вы прочитаете в микрофон. Предупреждаю, что во время передачи сообщения я сделаю несколько выстрелов в воздух. Постарайтесь не обращать на них внимания… Как только всё будет сделано, мы должны бежать. Если кто-либо из вас будет пойман, он должен утверждать, что является поляком. В Берлине предвидят такую возможность и попросят отдать пленного. Комиссар спецотдела немедленно вышлет за пленным самолёт. Запомните: сегодня вечером, в 19 часов 30 минут, вы станете солдатами польской армии и будете стрелять в любого, кто попытается преградить вам дорогу. Даже если вы убьёте кого-нибудь, ни расследования, ни преследования не будет. Таков приказ!

Две большие чёрные машины остановились на опушке леса Ратибор. В молчании люди вынесли два ящика. В первом лежало семь револьверов системы «Люгер-9», на них — сложенные польские униформы. Также молча все семеро переоделись. «Ни одна униформа не пришлась по размеру, — расскажет потом Науйокс Гюнтеру Пейсу, — но никто не казался смешным в своём наряде». В другом ящике была радиостанция. Карл настроил её и, надев наушники, стал ждать. Внезапно раздался сигнал. Было ровно 19 часов 27 минут.

В темноте наступившей ночи показалась радиостанция Глейвица. Две машины, проскрипев колёсами, резко затормозили. Большая застеклённая дверь, к которой ведут шесть ступенек. Справа — светящееся окно: здесь должен находиться персонал станции. Науйокс взлетел по ступенькам и толкнул входную дверь, за ним — Карл и Генрих. В холле служащий в тёмно-синей форме подался вперёд, но, увидев польских солдат, тут же остановился с приоткрытым от изумления ртом. Генрих бросился на него, схватил за плечи и два раза ударил головой об стену. Без единого звука тот соскользнул на пол, как сломанная кукла.

Науйокс уже устремился по коридору направо и ворвался во вторую комнату, окно которой было освещено.

Прежде чем служащий успел отреагировать, Науйокс оглушил его ударом приклада. В этот момент раздался крик Карла:

— Сюда, скорей!

Науйокс, устремившись на зов, ворвался в студию, где у микрофона уже стоял Генрих, приготовившись читать сообщение.

Карл был в соседней комнате, где находился передатчик, с помощью которого можно было выйти в эфир радио Бреслау и оттуда по всей Германии. Через стекло Науйокс и Генрих увидели, как Карл суетился, опуская и поднимая один за другим все рычаги. Казалось, он не в себе. Науйокс вышел из студии и присоединился к абсолютно растерянному Карлу:

— Что случилось? — спросил он.

— Я не могу найти рычаг подключения…

Это была катастрофа. «Передача должна была состояться, так или иначе, — рассказывал Гюнтер Пейс. — По другую сторону стекла Генрих жестикулировал, повторяя свой текст. Он также потерял обычное самообладание и казался напуганным».

— Вы можете, по крайней мере, сделать локальную передачу? — спросил Науйокс у Карла.

— Да, но только на местных длинах волн. Этого недостаточно. Её не услышат нигде, кроме Глейвица.

— Хорошо, сделайте это! Читайте громко, потому что я буду шуметь и стрелять.

Историк СС Луи Сорель рассказывает, что по сигналу Карла Генрих начал читать свой текст очень быстро, почти крича. Несмотря на предупреждение, при первом выстреле из револьвера он вздрогнул и, уронив микрофон, прервал чтение. По властному жесту Науйокса Генрих, заметно нервничавший, справился с собой и закончил передачу. Как только дело было сделано, командир операции, Карл и Генрих покинули студию, тотчас наполнившуюся дымом.

В сопровождении сообщников Науйокс выбежал из здания радиостанции Глейвица. Спускаясь по ступенькам, «он заметил своего… седьмого невольного помощника: тело грузного, высокого мужчины, одетого в форму польского солдата».

1 сентября 1939 года в семь часов утра Науйокс вошёл в кабинет Гейдриха. Он был небрит. Он не спал двое суток. В течение всего обратного путешествия он твердил себе, что «Операция Гиммлер», проведённая под его руководством, в конечном счёте потерпела провал. Всё было рассчитано на то, чтобы о пресловутой атаке поляков через несколько минут узнала вся Германия. На деле получилось, что только владельцы радиоприёмников города Глейвица смогли услышать о предприятии, которое потребовало столько внимания и забот. Гейдрих молча наблюдал за своим сотрудником. Потом произнёс:

— Сожалею о помехах, но допускаю, что ничего нельзя было сделать. Должен сознаться, что я забеспокоился, когда прошлой ночью в 19 часов 30 минут ничего не услышал. Но не волнуйтесь. Важно, что передача состоялась, и никто не был пойман. Вы читали утренние газеты? Вот, взгляните: «Фёлькишер беобахтер». На первой странице вы найдёте очень интересную статью.

Науйокс взял газету, которую протянул ему шеф, и развернул её. Под крупным заголовком: «Агрессоры атакуют радио Глейвица» было напечатано:

«Группа польских солдат прошлой ночью, чуть ранее 20 часов, захватила здание радиокомитета Глейвица. В этот час на службе находилось всего несколько человек. Как оказалось, напавшие поляки хорошо знали место. Они атаковали персонал станции и ворвались в студию, оглушив тех, кто попался им на дороге.

Агрессоры прервали ретрансляцию на линии Бреслау и прочитали в микрофон пропагандистскую речь, приготовленную заранее на польском и немецком языках.

Они объявили, что город и радиостанция находятся в руках поляков, упоминая в своей речи „польский Бреслау“ и „польский Данциг“… они тем самым нанесли оскорбление Германии».

Несколькими часами позже Адольф Гитлер объявил в рейхстаге, что вооружённые силы вторглись в Польшу. Он сослался на происшествие в Глейвице. «Операция Гиммлер» достигла цели.


Мавро Орбини. «Славянское царство» - Конспирология
*Происхождение славян и распространение их господства*
Папский аббат Мавро Орбини написал «Историографию» аж в 1601 году.
Вот небольшой отрывок из неё:

«Русский народ является самым древним на земле народом, от которого произошли все остальные народы. Империя мужеством своих воинов и лучшим в мире оружием тысячелетиями держала всю вселенную в повиновении и покорности. Русские всегда владели всей Азией, Африкой, Персией, Египтом, Грецией, Македонией, Иллирией, Моравией, Шлёнской землёй, Чехией, Польшей, всеми берегами Балтийского моря, Италией и многими другими странами и землями…»

О происхождении народов:
«Все вышеназванные народы, ныне больше прославляются такими славными историографами, которые письменно прославляли дела своих народов с немалыми затруднениями и прилежанием.
Однако славянские народы, будучи скудны в древние времена учёными людьми, вначале старались непрерывно воевать, и совершать достойные дела вечной славой своего оружия, нисколько не заботясь о том, чтобы кто-нибудь описывал их поступки, и потому немногие историографы вспомнили о славянах. Но и то, что вспомнили, сделали по большей части по причине войн, начатых славянами с другими народами, а не ради восхваления славянских народов и осветления их, своих неприятелей, ибо эти народы озлобляли своим оружием почти все народы во Вселенной: разорили Персию, владели Азией и Африкой, бились в Египте и с великим Александром, покорили себе Грецию, Македонию, Иллирическую землю, завладели Моравией, Шлёнской землёй и берегами Балтийского моря.

Славяне прошли в Италию, где много времени воевали против римлян. Иногда славянский народ был побеждён, иногда, после потерь в сражении, мстил римлянам большим кровопролитием, а иногда в сражении был равным. Наконец, покорив себе Римское государство, завладел многими их провинциями, разорил Рим, сделав данниками римских императоров, чего не проделал ни один народ на свете. Владел Францией, Англией и организовал государство в Испании; овладел лучшими провинциями в Европе;
и от этого всегда славного в прошлые времена народа произошли другие сильнейшие народы: славяне, вандалы, бургонтионы, готы, остроготы. А также русы или расы, визиготы, гепиды, геты-аланы, уверлы или герулы, авары, скирры, гирры, меланхлены, бастарны, пеуки, даки, шведы, норманны, фены или финны, *укры* *или* *ункраны*, маркоманы, квады, фраки. Аллеры были близ венедов или генетов, которые заселили берег Балтийского моря, и разделились на многие начала, то есть, на поморян, увилцев, ругян, уварнав, оботритов, полабов, увагир, лингон, толенцев, редатов или риадут, цирципан, кизин, эрул или элуелдов, левбуз, увилен, сторедан и брициан. Со многими иными везде был сам народ славянский, как здесь прежде всего будет означено».

fantasy !!!


----------



## Phoenix

По поводу Игры Престолов информация подтверждается, что это не просто сказка для взрослых


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix

9. УБИЙСТВО ЦАРЯ АНДРОНИКА I КОМНИНА В 1185 ГОДУ
Выше мы вычислили дату распятия Христа – 1185 год н. э. Обратимся теперь к хронологическим таблицам и посмотрим – упомянуто ли под данным годом какое‑нибудь громкое событие, связанное с убийством знаменитого царя или святого.
...
Исчерпывающий поиск по составленным нами хронологическим таблицам (которые имеются у нас в электронном виде) был организован так. Мы искали всех правителей, закончивших свое правление в 1185 году н. э. Их оказалось совсем немного. Вот полный список:
1) Римский папа Луций (Лукий) Убалд. Годы правления: 1181–1185.
2) Византийский император Андроник I Комнин: 1182–1185.
3) Иерусалимский король Балдуин Прокаженный: 1174–1185.
4) Русский удельный князь Изяслав Васильевич Полоцкий. Умер около 1185 года.
5) Основатель Бургундской династии в Португалии, король Альфонс: 1139–1185.
И это – все. Только пять правителей. Электронный поиск, повторим, был полным. Мы не учитывали лишь переизбираемых ежегодно должностных лиц, как, например, новгородских посадников.
В полученном списке сразу бросается в глаза византийский император Андроник Комнин, поскольку он правил ровно три года: 1182–1185. Напомним, что ровно столько длилось «общественное служение» Христа, согласно церковному преданию, см. выше. Открываем учебник по византийской истории [44] и читаем там следующее: «Андроник был известен каждому ромею своей необычной судьбой» [44], с. 257. Сообщается, что он царствовал три года, после чего был зверски растерзан и убит толпой горожан на ипподроме Царь‑Града. О его необычной судьбе слагались народные песни. Византийский историк Никита Хониат писал: «О смерти Андроника и в книгах встречается и народом распевается, кроме других пророческих, ямбических стихов, еще и эти: "Внезапно поднимается с места, богатого напитками, муж багровый… и, вторгшись, будет жать людей, как солому… КТО НОСИТ МЕЧ, ТОТ НЕ ИЗБЕЖИТ МЕЧА"» [140], с. 361. Интересно, что Хониат употребляет здесь евангельское изречение: «ВСЕ ВЗЯВШИЕ МЕЧ, МЕЧОМ ПОГИБНУТ» (Матфей 26:52).
Крайне любопытно посмотреть на жизнеописание Андроника I подробнее. Обнаружатся ли в нем соответствия с Евангелиями? К этому мы сейчас и перейдем.
...
Став императором, «Андроник существенно ограничил расходы двора… и принялся решительно искоренять злоупотребления чиновников и знати» [44], с. 259. По этому поводу Никита Хониат (относящийся, кстати, крайне отрицательно к Андронику) пишет следующее: «Он помогал бедным подданным щедрыми подаяниями… Он до такой степени обуздал хищничество вельмож и так стеснил руки, жадные до чужого, что в его царствование населенность во многих областях увеличилась… Кто отдал КЕСАРЕВА КЕСАРЕВИ (опять евангельское выражение – Авт.), с того никто больше не спрашивал, у того не отнимали, как бывало прежде, и последней рубашки… От одного имени Андроника… разбегались алчные сборщики податей; оно было страшным пугалом для всех, кто требовал сверх должного, от него цепенели и опускались руки, которые прежде привыкли только брать… Он не продавал общественных должностей… но предоставлял их даром и лицам избранным» [140], с. 333–334.
Знать, в том числе и ближайшие родственники Андроника, были, естественно, недовольны. Они считали, что он обижает знатных, требуя равенства всех перед законом. «Недовольная знать стала поднимать против Андроника мятежи» [44], с. 259. Никита Хониат, выражающий точку зрения противников Андроника, не жалеет темных красок, описывая правление Андроника как «действия зверя», см. подробности ниже. С.Б. Дашков пишет: «Император организовал неслыханный доселе террор против знати» [44], с. 260.
В конце концов, когда Андроник находился в своей загородной резиденции, в Царь‑Граде вспыхнул мятеж в пользу Исаака Ангела, одного из приближенных Андроника и его дальнего родственника (роды Ангелов и Комнинов были родственными). Андроник попытался подавить восстание и лично прибыл в столицу. Однако ему это не удалось. Тогда Андроник, вместе с немногими приближенными, попытался бежать на Русь. Но страшная буря, захватившая его корабль в Черном море, помешала спасению. Посланная за ним погоня схватила императора и привезла к Царь‑Град.
Андроника замучали, а затем всенародно казнили на ипподроме. Описание его мучений и казни поразительно напоминают евангельский рассказ о Страстях и распятии Христа [140], с. 356–358.
ГЛАВА 2 ИМПЕРАТОР АНДРОНИК КОМНИН XII ВЕКА – ЭТО ИИСУС ХРИСТОС ВО ВРЕМЯ ЕГО ПРЕБЫВАНИЯ В ЦАРЬ-ГРАДЕ XII ВЕКА / ЦАРЬ СЛАВЯН
*3. Имя Андроника и имена его приближённых*

Греческое имя «Андроник» состоит из двух частей. Первая часть – АНДРО – означает «человек». Вторая часть – НИК или НИКА – означает «победитель». Итак, смысл имени таков: ЧЕЛОВЕК из Никеи, или ЧЕЛОВЕК победитель.

Христос в Евангелиях, говоря о себе в третьем лице, почти всегда употребляет слова: «Сын ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИЙ». Например: «И говорит ему Иисус: лисицы имеют норы и птицы небесные – гнёзда, а Сын Человеческий не имеет где преклонить голову» (Матфей 7:20). Согласно библейскому словарю «Полная Симфония», такие слова употребляются в Евангелиях более пятидесяти раз [108], с. 1202.

Таким образом, первая половина имени Андроника – ЧЕЛОВЕК или ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИЙ, – АНДРОС, по-гречески, – совпадает с евангельским самоназванием Христа: Сын ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИЙ.

Более того, слово НИКА, то есть вторая половина имени «Андроник», также тесно связано с Христом. Почти на каждом распятии мы увидим слова: IС ХС НИКА, то есть «Иисус Христос НИКА».
ГЛАВА 2 ИМПЕРАТОР АНДРОНИК КОМНИН XII ВЕКА – ЭТО ИИСУС ХРИСТОС ВО ВРЕМЯ ЕГО ПРЕБЫВАНИЯ В ЦАРЬ-ГРАДЕ XII ВЕКА / ЦАРЬ СЛАВЯН
Итак, имя Андроника достаточно близко к наименованиям Христа. Теперь становится понятным и следующее знаменитое место из Евангелий. Пилат, перед тем как осудить Христа, выводит его к иудеям и говорит: «Се Человек», то есть «Это – Человек». Вот что говорит Евангелие от Иоанна: «Тогда вышел Иисус в терновом венце и багрянице. И сказал им Пилат: се Человек! Когда же увидели Его первосвященники и служители, то закричали: распни, распни Его!» (Иоанн 19:5-6). При буквальном понимании данного места возникает естественный и недоумённый вопрос – что имел в виду Пилат, говоря: «Это – Человек». Слова эти звучат бессмыслицей. И без того понятно, что человек является человеком. Но теперь мы видим, что здесь, попросту, было неправильно передано имя «Андроник». Составной частью которой действительно является АНДРОС, то есть ЧЕЛОВЕК, по-гречески. Кто-то из позднейших переписчиков или редакторов заменил в данном месте имя «Андроник» на его буквальный перевод: «Человек». Получилась некая нелепость. В которой при желании, конечно, можно искать некие философские глубины. Чем некоторые и занимаются.

В Новом Завете есть ещё один пример, когда к имени Иисуса Христа довольно необычным образом прибавляется слово ЧЕЛОВЕК. Мы имеем в виду 1 послание апостола Павла к Тимофею. Там есть следующие слова: «Ибо един Бог, един и посредник между Богом и человеками, ЧЕЛОВЕК ХРИСТОС ИИСУС, предавший Себя за искупление всех» (1 Тимоф. 2:5). Церковно-славянский текст: «Един бо есть Бог. и един ходатай Богу и человеком. ЧЕЛОВЕК ХРИСТОС ИСУС» [121], т. 8, с. 320. Конечно, объяснять данное место Апостола можно по-разному. Но всё-таки в Новом Завете выражение «человек Христос» больше не встречается, см. «Полную Симфонию» [108], и несколько режет ухо. Вероятно всё-таки здесь первоначально стояло: АНДРОНИК ХРИСТОС ИСУС. Но имя Андроник было затем переведено как «человек». Перевод правильный. Однако собственное имя «Андроник» превратилось в нейтральное слово «человек».


----------



## Theriollaria

Спойлер


----------



## SNS-amigo

Читайте книгу - не видьте фигу.


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Читайте книгу - не видьте фигу.


Этож фэнтези ! Без фиги нельзя..


Спойлер: ФигВам












Спойлер: фига



Авторы совершенно не касаются вопросов веры и богословия и, в частности, не обсуждают ни одного из церковных догматов. В книге затрагиваются исключительно вопросы историческо-хронологического характера. Как отмечают авторы, предлагаемая ими реконструкция *является пока предположительной*. В то же время, авторы *отвечают за точность и надежность вычисленных ими датировок*.


А вообще, ругают их, ругают.. но они красавы - настоящая история полюбому редактирована и они им показали, что можно вырулить в любое желаемое направление. Добавить пару выступлений именитых вучёных и дело в шляпе. Это им просто толстый намёк. Лично мне нравится такая версия  Всё равно истина многовариантна.
И ещё этим условным архонтам-иллюминатам надо сказать спасибо за то, что подтёрли историю - можно начинать с чистого листа 
Вперёд в будущее !
Любой человек имеющий честолюбие и так вкладывает максимум усилий, зачем ещё сужать ему путь ?! Разве что ленивых погонять.
На то и щука в реке...


----------



## Theriollaria

Phoenix написал(а):


> И ещё этим условным архонтам-иллюминатам надо сказать спасибо за то, что подтёрли историю - можно начинать с чистого листа





Спойлер: офффф



История переписывается каждый раз. Потому что даже для одних и тех же действий придуманы совершенно разные названия, имеющие и разный вес и разный смысл. 
Потому что Можно сказать "предал", когда переметнулся к противнику. Можно сказать чуть более нейтрально - "переметнулся", а можно даже с почти положительным значением: "одумался".
Так что история совсем недалеко утопала от "продажной дефки" - статистики. Впрочем все это не имеет отношения к топику.


----------



## Phoenix

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Так что история совсем недалеко утопала от "продажной дефки" - статистики.


у за всю историю я бы так не говорил. Просто всегда надо искать заинтересованных в подтасовках.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Статистика - не продажная дефка. Продажная дефка - политика. 
И пора ужо переходить на обсуждения фэнтази, а не отвелеченных тем, прикрытых фиговым листом.
Напоминаю, игры престолов - это боевая политика, а не боевое фэнтези.


----------



## Phoenix

Конференции / Сайт Москвы
Дом Романовых - YouTube
Законопроект о легализации колдунов задумали внести в Госдуму
В Госдуму планируют внести на рассмотрение законопроект, регулирующий деятельность колдунов, сообщил депутат заксобрания Ленинградской области Владимир Петров. По его словам, предлагается создать реестр лиц с сверхспособностями. При этом документ не разграничивает понятия «маг», «колдун» или «экстрасенс».


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Вот это Вас занесло
Аж читать устал
По теме.
Ходил вчера в кино, на =Тёмную башню=. Весьма такая легенькая фэнтезийная картина по мотивам произведения Стивена Кинга.
Оригинал, конечно же, лучше интересней и масштабнее. Но я очень сильно сомневаюсь, что ее вообще возможно более-менее достойно экранизировать. Ее читать-то не просто, а про снимать, боюсь даже подумать.
З.Ы.: Сам осилил где-то 3,5 книги, точно уже не помню. Все собираюсь продолжить.


----------



## Candellmans

*Сервис Goodreads опубликовал рейтинг самых читаемых книг в жанрах научной фантастики и фэнтези*







Goodreads — социальная сеть любителей чтения. Создана в 2006 году Отисом Чендлером. Решает проблему выбора интересных и полезных книг на основе рекомендаций и отзывов других людей, так называемой «социальной каталогизации».

29 июля в блоге Goodreads был опубликован рейтинг лучших научно-фантастических и фэнтези книг на основе оценок и отзывов читателей (на сервисе размещено более 50 миллионов отзывов).
50 лучших научно-фантастических книг

50 лучших фэнтези книг

Топ 10 подростковых научно-фантастических книг

Топ 10 подростковых фэнтези

Календарь выхода экранизаций научно-фантастических и фэнтези книг

Рекомендации книг о колонизации космоса от автора «Марсианина» Энди Уира

Рекомендации фэнтези книг от автора серии «Шаннара» Терренса Брукса

Рекомендации книг от обладательницы награды Goodreads Choice Award Ким Харриссон

Интервью с лауретом премии Хьего 2016 года за книгу «Пятый сезон» Норой Джемисин о поиске идей
Топ 3 книг по количеству оценок в каждой категории:

Научная фантастика


1984. Джордж Оруэлл
Бойня номер пять, или Крестовый поход детей. Курт Воннегут
Автостопом по галактике. Дуглас Адамс

Фэнтези


Хоббит. Джон Толкин
Властелин колец: Братство Кольца. Джон Толкин
Лев, колдунья и платяной шкаф. Клайв Льюис

Подростковая научная фантастика


Голодные игры. Сьюзен Коллинз
Дивергент. Вероника Рот
Дающий. Лоис Лоури

Подростковое фэнтези


Гарри Поттер и философский камень. Джоан Роулинг
Перси Джексон и Похититель молний. Рик Риордан
Город костей. Кассандра Клэр

Самые ожидаемые экранизации


Темная Башня. Стивен Кинг (уже в прокате)
Тетрадь Смерти. Цугуми Оба и Такэси Обата (с 25 августа)
Чужестранка. Диана Гэблдон (Сезон 3 стартует 10 сентября)

Полные версии подборок доступны по ссылкам выше.
Сервис Goodreads опубликовал рейтинг самых читаемых книг в жанрах научной фантастики и фэнтези


----------



## Theriollaria

Как и любые иные подборки эта тоже на любителя. Похоже выбирали только среди американских да британских авторов. Причем в отдельно взятой стране скорее всего....


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Как и любые иные подборки эта тоже на любителя. Похоже выбирали только среди американских да британских авторов. Причем в отдельно взятой стране скорее всего....


Ну так жеш изначально был представлен один из многих форумов \ тут скорее всего - не за "медальками" а для удобства ради...


----------



## Theriollaria

Candellmans написал(а):


> Ну так жеш изначально был представлен один из многих форумов \ тут скорее всего - не за "медальками" а для удобства ради...


Очень однобокая подборка. Впечатление будто "насобирали" в поддержку фильмов/сериалов но никак не по степени интересности.


----------



## Candellmans

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Очень однобокая подборка. Впечатление будто "насобирали" в поддержку фильмов/сериалов но никак не по степени интересности.


50 миллионов отзывов,опять же - предложен как вариант.Можно найти ещё что то подобное - тогда оппонентом стану я -вот и всё...


----------



## Кирилл

Властелин,Гарри вообще...не интересны... да и остальное на звание лучших не тянет.


----------



## Theriollaria




----------

